# breeding Cherry Barbs



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys I have a pair of cherry barbs.i had them sence oct last years with no babies.the female is big in the belly.i did a little search on google and said to put them in a nother tank by themselves with a canvas divider for a week and take the divider out after a week at bed time and turn the light off.thay say you can tell the next morning but I don't how thay tell thay.any ideas.i welcome any advice.thanks in advance.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

She will be noticeably thinner.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

so when she is thinner do I pull the male out and when do I pull the female out.i have heard the female will eat some of the eggs.at what point do I pull the female.thanks


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Pull them both at the same time, they will both eat the eggs.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for your help.i have a 5 gallon tank with nothing in it.i moved everything in it.i thought I would put both barbs in it and leave the light off and see what happen.i have read to put a divider in and keep a part for a week or so then take the divider out at night and turn the light outdo you think it will work the way im doing it?.thanks all.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Just keep a close eye on them Cherry Barbs are milder but they are still barbs if he is too anxious you may have to separate. Might take a lil live food or frozen may work to get them active.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks I put them together a while ago and turn the light off and I do see the male chasing the female and the female looks fine so far.i had the pair in a 20 gallon long tank for 7 months and never did anything.i guess thay need to be by themselves.i thank you for your help i.will let you know what happen tomorrow.guess I can look at the female and tell if she is not big in the belly. if she not I guess I need to put both back in the other tank where thay were in?


----------

